# My Neighbor has Finally Learned



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not to let his damn dogs run free on my/our block. I live in the city limits. 4 weeks and after I peppered sprayed his dogs right in front of him, I have not seen them out loose at all. I have two daughters, 10 & 12, the damn dogs run right out into the street while we walk our dog on leash and scare they crap out of them, dog and girls. About 3 years of being nice and slow playing and then I called the cops and they talked to him, but he decided that he knew better, so let his dogs continue to run.
Good to see a little justice. Me thinks he knows me well enough by now that I will keep doing it until he learns his lesson.....
Bash away....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

By the way, I have spoken with this man/drunk a few times over time and he laugh crap off.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

My neighbor finally got the hint after she lost a Shepherd wolf mix. And after the deputy called her a liar right to her face about her dog not being out. Livestock on my property trumps her dog's "rights" on my property. She has been warned officially, and the rule is now that if my livestock is threatened it is at my discretion how to handle it.
She has since trained the new dog to stay the hell at home. 'Twixt me and that pyrenees we've lost a lot less stock in the last couple years.
So if there's bashing to be handed out, they can spread some to me, too.
(Like I'd lose sleep over it..)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I can appreciate that folks love dogs, but they are animals and do not get to run free. I was 6 when a shepard tried to tear my throat out. Never met or was around the dog, but had the stink eye to kill me at first sight (was with my Dad to visit someone). I got lucky and turned my head to the side as I was frightened and saved me serious injury. It took that same damn dog hurting two more kids before it was put down.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

To bad you didn't pepper spray the owner too. I understand that one must keep their dogs under control and not run after others animals, kids or adults for that matter. Under the circumstances @Red Lion and @ Coastie dad are protecting themselves from negligent pet owners. These is not cases of the dog crossed a property to poop. Sometimes you have to do what you have to do. Here in PA it is legal to shoot a dog attacking a deer, bear or turkey; but not for chasing one.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

You must have better pepper spay than what I had. I sprayed several dogs and it didnt seem to bother them too bad.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Leave a little "treat" for the threat and don't make a big deal out of it. I have accidentally stored some waste anti freeze in a bucket right outside the shop door and forgot about it. The wind blew the cover off somehow and yes it's been a couple weeks. Oop's. :vs_worry:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I see a stray Pit bull without a collar on the acres of Slippy Lodge and I will damn sure put it down. I'll not have a Non-Socialized Fighting Dog who has been abandoned by its Thug Owner creating any drama 'round here.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Not to let his damn dogs run free on my/our block. I live in the city limits. 4 weeks and after I peppered sprayed his dogs right in front of him, I have not seen them out loose at all. I have two daughters, 10 & 12, the damn dogs run right out into the street while we walk our dog on leash and scare they crap out of them, dog and girls. About 3 years of being nice and slow playing and then I called the cops and they talked to him, but he decided that he knew better, so let his dogs continue to run.
> Good to see a little justice. Me thinks he knows me well enough by now that I will keep doing it until he learns his lesson.....
> Bash away....


Personally I think you were to easygoing......


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What a shame, you have a stupid neighbor so his dogs have to get sprayed. I think your use of pepper spray sounds very reasonable in this case, because you have to think about your girls' safety. Hopefully that'll be the last of that, but I somehow doubt it and it can't hurt to keep the pepper spray around if the dogs haven't learned their lesson yet. They will.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> You must have better pepper spay than what I had. I sprayed several dogs and it didnt seem to bother them too bad.


I think those Texas dogs are tougher.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Back when I was a jogger (ran several marathons) a neighbor's Labrador would challenge me as I ran by on the opposite side of the street from her house and darn near bit me a few times before I'd kicked it away. I had no choice coming off my street but to jog past that house. I had a few heated discussions with the dog's owner about curbing their mutt. Finally one day jogging on the opposite side of the street from the dog's house the dog charge me and lunged at my neck so I grabbed and dropped on the dog and choked it to death with the owner screaming from her porch across the street. I then dragged the carcass back to her yard. The dog's kicking rear legs ripped my thighs as I killed it. I then limped back home.

She would glare at me as I continued to jog past her house for the next few years but never said a thing to me. Good riddance to a bad mutt.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Part of being a pet owner is containing them. If a pet is running free it could be taken/abused by a stranger, get run over by a car, or attacked by another animal, destroy other peoples property, chase livestock, etc. In other words alot of bad things can happen if you let them out. Irresponsible pet owners are as bad as irresponsible gun owners, they cause problems and give other pet owners/gun owners a bad name.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> I think those Texas dogs are tougher.


I have formulated a theory pepper spray aint a good plan for dogs. I carry some but only intend to squirt pesky demonrats who become troublesome. Big old mean dogs respond better to clubs and guns.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> I have formulated a theory pepper spray aint a good plan for dogs. I carry some but only intend to squirt pesky demonrats who become troublesome. Big old mean dogs respond better to clubs and guns.


Well, actually, so do the demonrats.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Shame there isn't an IQ test before becoming a pet owner, seems the people who can or will take care of their animals least are the ones usually with the most. Generally after getting these pets, they seldom take the right care for them, nor give them the love and attention they need. Sad, but dogs very often pay for their stupid owners sins.
You surely do have a right to protect you and what yours, including your family and pets. BUT DON'T POISON THEM, that's a sad miserable death, I rather see a animal shot between the eyes than the slow death from poison. It's a shame that some pets are owned by these low lifes. We all got 'em, I know there are plenty near here.
*EDIT*
"seems the people who can or will take care of their animals least are the ones usually with the most. Generally after getting these pets, they seldom take the right care for them, nor give them the love and attention they need "
Come to think of it, the same can most often be said about low lifes children too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Had a problem with my neighbors dog coming up into my garage a few years back. Always running the neighborhood. Well I pepper sprayed him and that cured the dog. His owner was upset and came over to argue but decided better of the idea when he came up the drive and saw my 45 holstered at the hip. I told him it's not the dogs fault, it was his. Control your dog. That was that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe it's the owner that needs the pepper spray?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If you can't afford to feed 10 kids out of your own pocket, don't have them. If you can't take care of a dog, don't get one. It's called personnel responsibility and something that is sorely lacking in today's society. It's not MY responsibility to feed your kids or train your dog.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Bash away....


Why the hell would anyone bash you? You did nothing wrong. I'm about as dog crazy as one can be, with 10 rescues/captures in the house with us. As well stated by others, the owner has to control their dogs. I live way in the country but all my dogs stay in our one acre fenced backyard, except for our black lab which is a work animal & has to go down twice a day when we feed horses, chickens & catfish. But even then, he is well trained & under direct supervision.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Annie said:


> What a shame, you have a stupid neighbor so his dogs have to get sprayed. I think your use of pepper spray sounds very reasonable in this case, because you have to think about your girls' safety. Hopefully that'll be the last of that, but I somehow doubt it and it can't hurt to keep the pepper spray around if the dogs haven't learned their lesson yet. They will.


Completely agree. 
I had a neighbor that would leave their fence gate open. F-ing dogs would come over and attack my dogs. It got to the point we would be afraid to let our son out with our dogs. After they had to pay some vet bills things changed...vet bills can be expensive!!!

Now we have our whole yard fenced in. LOVE IT!!!! We took complete control of our property. Feels great!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a long time ago when I lived in the city, I gave to pet owner 1 chance and I told them the next incident I am shooting the animal period no exceptions.
now that was for a nuance animal just a mutt running through the yard or barking no big deal -if the persons dog pooped in my yard I flung it on the owners porch.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

RCW 9.08.070

Pet animals-Taking, concealing, injuring, killing, etc.-Penalty.

(1) Any person who, with intent to deprive or defraud the owner thereof, does any of the following shall be guilty of a gross misdemeanor punishable according to chapter 9A.20 RCW and, for adult offenders, a mandatory fine of not less than five hundred dollars per pet animal shall be imposed, except as provided by subsection (2) of this section:
(a) Takes, leads away, confines, secretes or converts any pet animal, except in cases in which the value of the pet animal exceeds seven hundred fifty dollars;
(b) Conceals the identity of any pet animal or its owner by obscuring, altering, or removing from the pet animal any collar, tag, license, tattoo, or other identifying device or mark;
(c) Willfully or recklessly kills or injures any pet animal, unless excused by law.
(2) Nothing in this section shall prohibit a person from also being convicted of separate offenses under RCW 9A.56.030,


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

See where it says "excused by law" in your little blurb?
Quit being obstinate all the time.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe yes, maybe no.

First, it'll be up to the responding officer. Then it'll be up to the court.

It'll never be up the original poster unless he/she chooses not to do anything but talk. Then everyone will respect his choice.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

first, it will be up to animal control officer and the freaking leash laws -now won't it !!!!!!!!!!! 
next if the animal is destroying or attempting to destroy personal property mainly mine then the above laws do not apply and the castle doctrine does.
and if the animal is attacking or choosing to do harm to me or a family member on my property the castle doctrine also applies.
you can try and act all fancy by posting what laws apply to you but not everyone live is the same place as you remember that when you post laws 99% of the time they do not apply to another poster.
besides my wife is Chinese there will be no evidence left except maybe in the chili!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

If he calls Animal Control instead of spraying the animal, yes, it will be up to Animal Control. Still not up to him.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> If he calls Animal Control instead of spraying the animal, yes, it will be up to Animal Control. Still not up to him.


So just let the dog attack his child because he may get a fine. I sure hope you don't have children


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Grandchildren. It's been said I've lost track of how many, but I'm sure it's at least six, because I remember that many.

He said the dog scared his children, he didn't say the dog attacked them.

If the dog attacked his children and I was on his jury, he'd be justified in shooting the dog and then standing over it and firing until he was sure it was dead.

But there's never a place there where it's up to him to spray the dog. But then again, (and this thread is an excellent example of why) I like all dogs better than most people.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> RCW 9.08.070
> 
> Pet animals-Taking, concealing, injuring, killing, etc.-Penalty.
> 
> ...


Since you like posting partial google search laws.
Shooting attacking animals


> It shall be lawful for any person who shall see any dog or dogs chasing, biting, injuring or killing any sheep, swine or other domestic animal, including poultry, belonging to such person, on any real property owned or leased by, or under the control of, such person, or on any public highway, to kill such dog or dogs, and it shall be the duty of the owner or keeper of any dog or dogs so found chasing, biting or injuring any domestic animal, including poultry, upon being notified of that fact by the owner of such domestic animals or poultry, to thereafter keep such dog or dogs in leash or confined upon the premises of the owner or keeper thereof, and in case any such owner or keeper of a dog or dogs shall fail or neglect to comply with the provisions of this section, it shall be lawful for the owner of such domestic animals or poultry to kill such dog or dogs found running at large. RCW 16.08.020.
> 
> One may kill a vicious animal in the necessary defense of himself or the members of his household, or under circumstances which indicate danger that property will be injured or destroyed unless the aggressor is killed, but it seems that such killing is justified only when the animal is actually doing injury. . . . Every person has a natural right to defend and protect his animate property--as cattle, stock and fowls -- from injury or destruction by dogs, and in pursuance of that object may kill dogs engaged in doing injury to such animals owned by him; but there must exist an apparent necessity for such a course, and the destruction of the dog must be reasonably necessary under the circumstances. . . . The right to kill dogs, in order to protect inanimate property, is based upon the same considerations. Drolet v. Armstrong, 141 Wash. 654, 657 (Wash. 1927).
> 
> State v. Burk, 114 Wash. 370, 195 Pac. 16 (1921). In Burk, the Court held that one who kills elk in defense of his or her property is not guilty of violating the law if such killing was reasonably necessary for the defense of his or her property.


Chapter 16.08 RCW: DOGS


> .
> It shall be lawful for any person who shall see any dog or dogs chasing, biting, injuring or killing any sheep, swine or other domestic animal, including poultry, belonging to such person, on any real property owned or leased by, or under the control of, such person, or on any public highway, to kill such dog or dogs, and it shall be the duty of the owner or keeper of any dog or dogs so found chasing, biting or injuring any domestic animal, including poultry, upon being notified of that fact by the owner of such domestic animals or poultry, to thereafter keep such dog or dogs in leash or confined upon the premises of the owner or keeper thereof, and in case any such owner or keeper of a dog or dogs shall fail or neglect to comply with the provisions of this section, it shall be lawful for the owner of such domestic animals or poultry to kill such dog or dogs found running at large.





> Marauding dog-Duty of owner to kill.
> It shall be the duty of any person owning or keeping any dog or dogs which shall be found killing any domestic animal to kill such dog or dogs within forty-eight hours after being notified of that fact, and any person failing or neglecting to comply with the provisions of this section shall be deemed guilty of a misdemeanor, and it shall be the duty of the sheriff or any deputy sheriff to kill any dog found running at large (after the first day of August of any year and before the first day of March in the following year) without a metal identification tag.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

_but it seems that such killing is justified only when the animal is actually doing injury. . . .

_So if your dog kills my chicken I can kill your dog, but if he charges and barks at my child I can't? That's your rebuttal?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I bought one of those ultra sonic dog repellers, just a cheapie @$7 I think. Seems as though it works on some dogs, and some, don't even phase. Good thing about it is people can't hear it so you can use it without being noticed. Just make sure you own dogs aren't around. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

"But then again, (and this thread is an excellent example of why) I like all dogs better than most people."

I can agree. I like most dogs better than you.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks @Jammer Six for pointing out that in extreme circumstances the three S's are the way to go. Shoot, Shovel and Shut up. Which may be the only way to keep a negligent and obnoxious owner's dog from harming live stock on your own property for instance. In comparison, pepper spray is a very gentle response as children are more valuable than live stock.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

pepper spray my dad always used wasp spray on the dogs-it worked.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The children were frightened, not attacked.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't go with common pepper spray, get bear spray, the stuff that you can saturate things 20 feet away.

If the dog(s) are vicious and threatening you/loved ones/pets or livestock load up the M37; two rounds of rock salt then 3 rounds of buck.

Growing we had a neighbor's dog that terrorized us when were youngsters each time we passed his house. We formed a plan and filled our coat pockets with tennis ball sized rocks, when that dog came snarling up we pelted him good. The dog ran back home yelping tail between legs, then hid under the porch. Dog Owner came out and started bitching at us; we told him we weren't out of rocks yet :tango_face_grin: and continued on. Never a problem with that dog again.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

The worse for me. Was having the neighborhood cats use the flower bed outside the front door as a litter box finally got tired of the smell. So I got rid of 15 cats, by the way of animal control. .and yes,it pissed off a few people. But got rid of the smell. And the cats.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I shot a pit bull, and dropped him in his tracks; then I tossed him in a dumpster, inside of a trash bag. I would do it again if I had to.
Pepper spray is a kindness, and I might have used it, but I did not have any. I don't feel any remorse though, that dog looked dangerous.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> The children were frightened, not attacked.


act of aggression is considered a threat -leash laws apply.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

That's nice. You can consider it a threat all you want. No one cares. You just can't _do_ anything about it.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Consider it whatever you want. No one cares what you consider it, as long as you don't do anything if the child isn't being harmed-- it's in the law quoted above.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've never had an issue with an aggressive dog personally. However if ever a dog did charge at me or anyone I'm with I'm not going to wait for the dog to harm me or the people I'm with first. A lot of times you can scare the dog off. Many times that's not the case. If possible I'll take control of the dog and get it back to its owners then call the cops. If the dog does injure me or anyone I'm with then the threat will be ended one way or another and again a full police report will be filed. Quote and post all the laws you want, my safety and the safety of those I'm with comes first.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

I prefer a baton for dogs. If you shoot them then you got legal problems. If you pepper them and the owner doesn't shampoo them properly then they get painful skin problems, and possibly legal problems too. But a telescoping baton is both gratifying and effective. Works on owners too, just make sure to strike the green zones, avoid red zones.


----------

